# Stall when A/C engaged



## gregtaras (Sep 14, 2003)

1991 stanza 2.4 engine. Idles fairly smooth, put A/C or turn steering wheel and rpm drops and sometimes stalls. I found the ground wire on the AAC broken. Ran a new wire and can now hear the solenoid actuate. Problem is, it still stalls when A/C engages or turning wheel to stops. The books I have show the AAC and the FICD combined or as seperate. On this car I can only find the AAC and just assume there is no seperate FICD. The 2 wires are blue and orange.


----------

